# Canadian bacon



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

I cured some CB with tender quick for my parents and some with #1 for my family,

I didnt get pics of the cure, we all know what it looks like in bags.  If anyone wants them I can post them.

Cured for 2 weeks.   Then put into netting to try to get a more round look.













IMG_20170805_194744295_zps1jhxcajn.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






Running the netting up on your arm then folding over the meat works great.













IMG_20170805_194216217_zpssszy34lx.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






Into the smoker at 120 with no smoke until the surface is dry.













IMG_20170806_111259011_zpsjfepphti.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






I sometimes get lazy with pics.   Used cob pellets in my propane converted vertical off set.













IMG_20170806_171801997_zpsneotyygc.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






Bout done here.  I used sausage temps for this.   













IMG_20170806_175338544_zpsxkqyq6ja.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






Once the tube burnt out at 12 hours I took it off.   IT was 150.   It will be cooked anyway.    Rested in the fridge for 3 days then sliced.













IMG_20170810_203035573_zpskbwsnz0j.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170810_203108179_zpseaglqjhp.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170810_203149857_zpsiisotb3p.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






I think I converted my parents to cure #1.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2017)

If you hear someone knocking on your door in about an hour and you look out and see someone with a dozen eggs it me!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> If you hear someone knocking on your door in about an hour and you look out and see someone with a dozen eggs it me!



I aint going anywhere tonight.  I will be waiting.


----------



## b-one (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks tasty, good to explain why there's an arm in your cooking supposedly....:biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty, good to explain why there's an arm in your cooking supposedly....:biggrin:




Ha.  Easy way to net meats


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 12, 2017)

Damn c, that's some nice looking meat. My "short list", is now on page two.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks great and good tip on " Arming " your CB...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 13, 2017)

I can see some great breakfasts coming up at your place.  That's some goodlooking CB.

I realy like the "arming"  tip.  Gonna have to try that.

POINT

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

Great looking CB Adam!

Very nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nicely done .....


----------



## frank1046 (Aug 13, 2017)

I am new to the forum and smoking meat.    what is the cut of meat you are using pictured above?  and what are the cob pellets and holder?    thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Damn c, that's some nice looking meat. My "short list", is now on page two.


Thanks.   This is super easy.  Move it to the top of the list.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great and good tip on " Arming " your CB...JJ


Thanks JJ.   Its still tricky but works alot better.


GaryHibbert said:


> I can see some great breakfasts coming up at your place. That's some goodlooking CB.
> 
> I realy like the "arming" tip. Gonna have to try that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary.  Will have to make more before the gathering I bet.


SmokinAl said:


> Great looking CB Adam!
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.  


griz400 said:


> Nicely done .....


Thanks griz.


frank1046 said:


> I am new to the forum and smoking meat.    what is the cut of meat you are using pictured above?  and what are the cob pellets and holder?    thanks


I used pork loins.   Cob pellets are pellets made from corn cobs.  I used a pellet tray and the pellets are both from Todd at amzin.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------

